# Best Laptop Brand? HP? Compaq?



## jay23

I am planning on getting a laptop but I can not decide which one is good. Which is better HP or Compaq?? Also which one do you suggest? Compaq, HP, Sony, or Toshiba?? Thanks.


----------



## n2gun

Personally i would get a toshiba. just for the fact they have what i consider the best tech support.


----------



## RedHelix

Asus

Read their warranty terms, and you'll be sold instantly:
http://usa.asus.com/event/ASUS360/index.html


----------



## John Burns

RedHelix said:


> Asus
> 
> Read their warranty terms, and you'll be sold instantly:
> http://usa.asus.com/event/ASUS360/index.html


If you decide you are interested in Asus, you might try here for good price:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=34-220

If you read the thread about four or five down from this one, Newegg is considered a reputable source by several people in this forum.


----------



## dnbtom

Out of the two i would choose HP i have two of them and they work very well  

Whatever you do.. do not buy a dell laptop  :down:


----------



## jay23

Ok, Sony Vaio, or HP?


----------



## RedHelix

You couldn't pay me to buy either of those brands, but it's your money.

The Infineon RAM in Sony laptops are crap and fail all the time, which I guess is a lot worse than the Hitachi hard drives in HP laptops that fail all the time. So, I guess your best bet is HP.


----------



## Fyzbo

Sony adds a LOT of bloat software to their laptops, but I have not had a problem with the hardware. In the past HP has always had special drivers and software making it impossible to do a clean install of windows, I don't know if they have changed their ways.


----------



## ferrija1

I believe HP bought Compaq, anyways they're both terrible. Horrendous support and unreliable parts. Toshiba's laptops are ok and Sony's are great from what I've heard. Apple's are the best though.


----------



## ICONIC

First off never get a Sony, HP puts a lot of useless software on it when u first get them but there really good machines but not good as laptops in my opinion, Asus is acually really good too, Toshiba is good to with there laptops can get pricey at times though, and theres always Dell which is very well made too.

so the best laptop brand names would be: Dell, Toshiba, and Asus. 

in my opinion


----------



## ferrija1

I forgot about Dells, they're good. Wht don't you like Sony laptops, Iconic?


----------



## ibo

NEVER buy from a place where you sit with an agent and talk over the type of system you want - they only lie to you and give you something that is not sold out yet; never MDG. Only DELL, HP, TOSHIBA, ACER


----------



## Zeroday

Acer!, or Asus.


----------



## Killazys

Maingear gaming PC...
Or Toshiba.


----------



## masterjim

Fujitsu,Acer,Asus and Lenovo are good bets. Toshiba Tecra series are good, their Satellite series have fallen in quality throughout the years. HP is good but runs hot as do Sony,Dell and Apple. Dell has a 1 in 4 failure rate with their laptops (made in Malaysia), but their desktops are excellent.


----------



## caraewilton

Hi. Here is my opinion for what it is worth.

Sony make lovely laptops however they are over priced when compared to other laptops with similar specs. They also install a masive amount of bloat software which runs their dvd drives and so on, so you need to be careful before uninstalling. Another anoying sony feature is that they like to keep things in house. I.e. they have a memory card reader that only reads sony type memory cards. In south africa their customer support is -2 on a 1 to 10 scale, which is also a big problem. I think with sony though it is a bit of a brand thing so if you already have a sony camcorder, sony digital camera, sony dvd recorder and so on, then buy a sony laptop as everything will work nicely together.

Lenovo make good laptops for the business person although again a little over priced. They are a new brand in South Africa.

Toshiba have a variety of laptop ranges. The bottom of the range is really nasty so keep away from them. The top of the range laptops are highly over priced when compared to other laptops with similar specs. The mid price range are actually very good value for money. The hardware is good giving few problems (although their speakers are terrible). The laptops are robust and can handle lots of packing and carrying. They also have a good shelf life so you tend to have to replace because the software is outdated, not because the screen broke or what ever.

Asus in South Africa are a little dodgy. Here they offer midrange laptops that seem to have lots of issues. There customer support is also non existent. But this may just be a south africa thing.

HP make super laptops, offering average customer support. If something goes wrong, you are left without a pc for 2 to 3 months while they fix it. They are also slightly over priced but not enough to stop one bying. The hardware is not to bad, although I have had problems with their hard drives and cooling issues with the pavillion serries. Compaq are owned by HP and while they used to make superb laptop 10 years ago, you are better off just getting an HP.

Fujitsu Siemmens probably offer the best value for money. Impressive specs at low prices. I personally have kept away from them as their cases look a little dodgy and I hate shiney silver plastic buttons that feel like they they are going to break any moment.

In South Africa, Acer win the prize for best customer support. They are excellent. They are happy to pick up your laptop, repair and replace broken bits. Technical support have people who know whats potting and can actually help you. Their prices are good. At work we have four of these laptops ranging from the cheap and nasty to the tablet serries (very expensive). All of them work well and have stood the test of time. Only issue is that on all the laptops (including travel mates and some others), over time the finishing of the cases wear badly. Grey mat look slowly becomes polished black.

I am currently using a Dell Latitude. Luckely I am not the 1 in 4 that masterjim refers to but then my laptop says it is made in Ireland. I am the most impressed thus far. Better casing than any of the above mentioned, except maybe the Lenovo. After many complaints, Dell seem to have heeded the call of the consumer and no longer load their laptops with all sorts of bloat software as found on the sony, acer and hp laptops. Price was a little higher than acer would have been, but less than a comparable HP. Only down side (agian this could be a south african thing) customer support is lacking. If you want anything done, you literally have to phone Ireland! Local support is manned by idiots who can't even tell you where to download the user manuals.

LG also make a lovely looking laptop, but they are over priced and as yet I am not prepared to pay a small fortune to a company that was formally called goldstar and made dodgy TV sets.

Okay above you have the mini personal computer range.

If you have money, then you may want a mac. There apple logo is well known. If you are looking for a pc to edit music, video and graphics then a real mac is at the top of the wish list. But like all wish lists, very expensive!!


----------



## JohnWill

Small correction.


> Lenovo make good laptops for the business person although again a little over priced. They are a new brand in South Africa, backed by IBM.


Actually, IBM sold the laptop business to a Chinese company, Lenovo. IBM has nothing to do with the Lenovo brand laptops.


----------



## caraewilton

Thanks. Learn something new every day


----------



## addy999

in my view you should go for the HP...they r the best...the HP has more care centers than any other


----------



## Killazys

Actually, Falcon-NW has the overnight shipping thing for everyone in the US anyway 

But they are very expensive compared to Tier1 computers.


----------



## ferrija1

Falcon makes great computers, but of course they're expensive as you said.


----------



## Killazys

Well, of course, better computers come at a higher price! Not that I'm saying Dell or HP's are worse than Falcons, of course! 

(Although the HP Blackbird 002 looks pretty cool to me )


----------

